# Beware of lightsofamerica bulbs



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

My plant grow fixture made by lightsofamerica only lasted 4 months.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I emailed lightsofamerica and they have offered to send me another light fixture.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

That's nice of them, but I'd keep their email addy on your contacts list. 

Way back when, LoA was a very popular lighting solution for planted tanks due to the high wattage/low cost feature. However, you did get what you paid for. Their internal "ballast" was pretty crappy and ran very hot. Hot enough that the little flat black things (transistor or something) on the PC board would crack right in two. People eventually stopped using them and no-one since became interested.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I found a strip similar to lights of America strip. It is only 22 in. but has a year guarantee.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I did recieve a new light replacement from lightsofamerica. Found something much better on EBay for $56. Guess I will keep them for backup. For bulbs for light strip I bought are $28.


----------

